
Nuclear Power Won't Fix Global Warming - mimixco
https://www.fairewinds.org/demystify//demystifying-nuclear-power-nuclear-powers-carbon-dioxide-co2-smoke-screen
======
melling
The tl;dr. It’ll cost a fortune with a small reduction of CO2.

“If those 1,000 nuclear power plants were cheap and could be built quickly,
investing in nukes might still make sense. However, Lazard Financial Advisory
and Asset Management[22], with no dog in the fight, has developed a rubric
that estimates that the construction cost of those new nukes will be
$8,200,000,000,000. Yes, that’s $8.2 TRILLION to reduce CO2 by only 6%”

~~~
mimixco
Not to mention that there isn't enough uranium in the world to supply 1,000
nuclear plants. Oops!

------
willcate
... claims the anti-nuclear-power advocacy group.

~~~
mimixco
Here's Arnie's bio:

Arnie Gundersen has more than 45-years of nuclear power engineering
experience. He attended Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute (RPI) where he earned
his Bachelor Degree cum laude while also becoming the recipient of a
prestigious Atomic Energy Commission Fellowship for his Master Degree in
nuclear engineering. Arnie holds a nuclear safety patent, was a licensed
reactor operator, and is a former nuclear industry senior vice president.
During his nuclear power industry career, Arnie also managed and coordinated
projects at 70-nuclear power plants in the US.

I think we could safely say he's a whistleblower and exactly the right kind of
person to be commenting on nuclear power.

